# Django



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Heres a photo of his litter.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Django was "No Color Boy"


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations on Django love the name. He is adorable and can't wait to see more photos of him growing up.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Another gotcha day shot. I'm trying to post multiple pictures in each post but it's not working.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

One more gotcha shot.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg that smile! I'm in love.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Needle teeth!!!!

very cute pup

have fun and be strong


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Here's Django on his first day home.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Meeting my oldest nephew.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Meeting one of my sisters in law.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Django is adorable. 
Great pictures, really enjoying them.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

So cute

MikeD


----------



## wiznsox (Dec 11, 2007)

Django is adorable! Is there is anything nicer than Golden Puppy Breath? Just love it.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Meeting my youngest nephew.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Django going for his first swim.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Terrorizing my nephew.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Teaching puppy bad habits. We used to play a game called "Man Down." 

You lay on the ground and say in a high pitch voice "Man Down! Man Down! What are you going to do about the man down?!"

Puppy likes this game.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Here's some photos of Django at 11 weeks old.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Here are some photos of Django at 3 months old. He weighed about 10 pounds at two months and about 20 pounds at 3 months.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome pictures of the pup!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Wonderful pictures! I love them!

We really didn't take good puppy pictures of our dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Django is just adorable!!


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for encouraging me to keep posting these.

One night when he was about three months old, Django decided he wanted to sleep like this even though there was plenty of room in his crate for his whole body. I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

At four months old we started working with a thirty foot training leash at the field by the elementary school down the street.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Here's my boy at four months. He weighed thirty pounds.

Primary nicknames:

Puppers
Bubba
Ferdinand (likes to just lay in the grass and smell the flowers)
Mr. Precious Perfect


----------

